# Best Fastener Bag for the left side of my belt?



## rezechs (Jan 31, 2015)

I do residential work with a CLC 5836 and it has taken a major beating over the year or so i have owned it and it is still in excellent condition, i keep my staples,screws,wirenuts,meter,and tape in it. the top has a tape holder although i dont use tape holders.


----------



## Nschtib (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm in more of a commercial setting if that makes a difference


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Nschtib said:


> I have a Occidental leather pouch (5500), with a belt, but that's it, and i'm looking into getting a pouch for connectors and screws and such on the left side, any recommendations? I also would like somewhere to hold my tape, so I'm not sure if it's best to get the mini holder that can also have a hammer or what. Let me guys know what you think!


I have this set, the picture is from the site...

    


*6101 - Pro Trimmer™ Fastener Bag*

  


This the left side pouch on the set, plenty of room for stock:thumbsup:


----------



## Nschtib (Dec 10, 2014)

Where do you put your tape?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

rezechs said:


> I do residential work with a CLC 5836 and it has taken a major beating over the year or so i have owned it and it is still in excellent condition, i keep my staples,screws,wirenuts,meter,and tape in it. the top has a tape holder although i dont use tape holders.


Welcome aboard:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Nschtib said:


> Where do you put your tape?


I use this... 


*5047 - Tape & Knife Holder*


----------



## Nschtib (Dec 10, 2014)

Aha. Okay. And that fastener bag works well for screws as well as connectors and such?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Nschtib said:


> Aha. Okay. And that fastener bag works well for screws as well as connectors and such?



Set it up with what you need, per task, then clean it out so it does not get too heavy...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> I have this set, the picture is from the site...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow,
I must be getting old. That setup looks like a chiropractors' new vacation home to me.
What kind of work do you guys do where you need to mule around that much stuff?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Wow,
> I must be getting old. That setup looks like a chiropractors' new vacation home to me.
> What kind of work do you guys do where you need to mule around that much stuff?


I don't have all that crap in my belt, I just have what I need.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like room for a couple of beers and some ice in that big one.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Looks like room for a couple of beers and some ice in that big one.


Dam right Buddy!!!:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

If you need to carry a large volume of parts for the task, a Klein 5718 works nice. If you need a smaller volume, a Carhartt nail apron works well.

The leather carpenter side pouches will work-just not as many pockets. These will last a long time though.

Most of us have a bunch of pouches, bags and tools that just didn't work for us.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

Although i havent needed this pouch for a couple years, i have this one. The pockets are smooth on the inside so that nothing gets caught in a crease at the bottom.










http://www.kunysleather.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=DW1040&id=68


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is my left side bag and its contents...





Klein 5718


----------



## Rookie88 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry for derail, Ty what's i. The right side?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

```

```



Rookie88 said:


> Sorry for derail, Ty what's i. The right side?


Klein 5719, slightly modified and repaired...





Has been in use for 10 years.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I use the old Home Depot 2-pocket nail apron for hardware and supplies. Buy a couple, use different ones for different work - cut-in versus rough-in, or pipe runs, erc. They're cheap; if they wear holes, through them away and buy a new one.

Home depot dot com and search for apron.

On my regulat pants belt (not work toolbelt), I wear a Klein 5707 nylon tape holder, which will never stretch out or sag. I put a second one on my actual toolbelt belt. It holds my tape obviously but also my 12v impacto. Fantastic.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have the perfect thing on my left at all times for holding all manner of such - I call him Brian.


----------

